# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Now I know....,,

## primo

St Barts meetings away from the island. Bring you back to the island!   Here we are at the bar in Albany ny
with kathy and Andrew  and Lep

----------


## katva

What a fun weekend!  Linda and Bill have created the PERFECT bar in upstate NY.  Hospitality abounded, and a really wonderful time was spent in their company!  Andrew tolerated all of the SBH stories and lore, and forgave my hijacking his NY and northwestern MA college tour with this visit.  Really great time!  Non-stop smiles and laughter:)  A few more photos:


OUR LOUNGERS FOR TRYING TO WATCH THE METEOR SHOWER (FAIL)

ANDREW CHECKING OUT A SCHOOL

THE OLDE ENGLISH TAVERN!

WATCHING THE YANKEES BEAT THE TORONTO TEAM (SORRY GAYLE AND CHERYL AND ROB! AND OTHERS!)

ANDREW CHECKING OUT ANOTHER SCHOOL

AND OF COURSE, THE RHUM VANILLE!

----------


## stbartshopper

Give us the name of the bar- looks like a great place to hang out!

----------


## lloyd

We accept the apology!! ( ha,ha)We were at that Jays - Yankees game!One of the two the Jays have lost since they added all the new players just before the trade deadline.
Watch them.This year may well be their year

----------


## katva

> We accept the apology!! ( ha,ha)We were at that Jays - Yankees game!One of the two the Jays have lost since they added all the new players just before the trade deadline.
> Watch them.This year may well be their year



Oh, cool!!!  Rob and Cheryl were there too!  It was a fun game to watch, down to the last minutes!  :)

----------


## SherylB

> Oh, cool!!!  Rob and Cheryl were there too!  It was a fun game to watch, down to the last minutes!  :)



Yes, we've always been fans of the Jays so no "fairweather fans" in this household.  We DID sweep the Yankee series the previous weekend, and prevented the Yankees from sweeping us at home this past Sunday. Beat Philly last night and looking for another win tonight! The Jays GM truly pulled out all the stops at last trade deadline. This team has fire in their bellies!!

Having said all that, I want a backyard bar like Bill's and Linda's! We'd never close it down LOL

Cheers, Sheryl

----------


## lloyd

Hi Sheryl
We've never met,but have many friends in common.We know who you are,and vice versa
it's funny ,since we lost the Expos,the Jays are Canada's team. we are watching every game! This is their year( no fairweather friends here either)
In this neck of the woods ,it's the Sens ( " Leafs Suck",ha,ha)and The RedBlacks,but everybody loves the Jays,from coast to coast to coast.

----------


## SherylB

> Hi Sheryl
> We've never met,but have many friends in common.We know who you are,and vice versa
> it's funny ,since we lost the Expos,the Jays are Canada's team. we are watching every game! This is their year( no fairweather friends here either)
> In this neck of the woods ,it's the Sens ( " Leafs Suck",ha,ha)and The RedBlacks,but everybody loves the Jays,from coast to coast to coast.



Aw, I agree with you 100% Lloyd! I can't stand the Leafs so would back any other Canadian team in a heartbeat. Maybe Babcock will turn things around but still won't jump on the bandwagon. We are also avid fans of  NHL lacrosse so have seasons tickets for Toronto Rock. Even though the Rock continues to be a championship level team we get lost among the Leafs and Raptors.

But as you say, the Jays are TRULY Canada's team and the hope they're giving us this season makes our loyalty well worth it!

Nice to connect with you Lloyd!

Sheryl

----------

